# photo shoot of my titanium silver m3 with Nikon D90



## eddiemm3 (Mar 22, 2011)

Photo shoot of my titanium silver m3 with Nikon D90.









Sent from my Droid using Bimmer App


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

The silver color blends too much into the background to make the car look stunning.

Is the car not reliable such that you keep the tow ring attached?


----------



## eddiemm3 (Mar 22, 2011)

I like the comments on the toe ring funny.

Sent from my Droid using Bimmer App


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

eddiemm3 said:


> I like the comments on the toe ring funny.
> 
> Sent from my Droid using Bimmer App


I was hoping you would give me a hint as to why it's there. :rofl:


----------



## eddiemm3 (Mar 22, 2011)

Dave 330i said:


> The silver color blends too much into the background to make the car look stunning.
> 
> Is the car not reliable such that you keep the tow ring attached?


Well on my new mac, It's looks wonderful mybe it's your computer that you need proper color settings. Thx you.:thumbup:


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Dave 330i said:


> The silver color blends too much into the background to make the car look stunning.
> 
> Is the car not reliable such that you keep the tow ring attached?





eddiemm3 said:


> Well on my new mac, It's looks wonderful mybe it's your computer that you need proper color settings. Thx you.:thumbup:


I've got to agree with Dave on this one. The pics are nice but there is not enough contrast between the car and the background.


----------



## Cyros (Mar 23, 2011)

I assume the tow ring is for track use (usually they are occompanied by an arrow pointing to them).

And I agree, the pics do not look great. The saturation looks way off.


----------



## marioz (Jul 8, 2011)

nice looking car


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

chicagofan00 said:


> i've got to agree with dave on this one. The pics are nice but there is not enough contrast between the car and the background.


+1


----------

